# Rescued wire face.



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I am probably grasping at straws here but my little Granddaughter made this face out of wire at her art class. Now Mom put it in the garbage and I happened to see it and rescue it. I think it is cute and well done for a little one. I would like to attach it so something so it could be a wall decoration. Can any of you wonderful crafts folk suggest anything? I must, must come up with something. My DD is not very crafty and I am trying to pass on my love of crafts to my GD. I could straighten it up a bit. Thanks.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

So cute! So glad you "saved" this little masterpiece!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm sorry. Mom put her daughter's wire art in the garbage????????? Did I read that correctly???


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Good for you, grandma! You don't really need to attach anything to it to make it a wall decoration. If you have a picture hook on the wall, it will probably hang well by hooking it at the top of the head (not the hair, but the head itself). Very cute!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

That is very good for a little one. Aren't you pleased that you found it to rescue! I would cover a hard surface with fabric, probably felt, velvet or velour, and attach the face to that. Then I would hang it on the wall. And keep it. Since mother put it in the garbage.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Your granddaughter is lucky to have you to encourage her! 
I don't know how heavy it is, but I would use a very small nail, very thin, and just hang one of the loops on it. Or you could use a clear pushpin.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

PattiP65 said:


> That is very good for a little one. Aren't you pleased that you found it to rescue! I would cover a hard surface with fabric, probably felt, velvet or velour, and attach the face to that. Then I would hang it on the wall. And keep it. Since mother put it in the garbage.


Exactly what I was going to suggest! I have seen many professional artists do less attractive pieces!! She truly has some talent there, and I would be happy to have that piece on my wall!!! (oh.....and shame on Mom for throwing it in the trash!!! NOT cool!)


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

44gram said:


> I'm sorry. Mom put her daughter's wire art in the garbage????????? Did I read that correctly???


Yep you did. My DD does not like stuff around. She is always throwing things out. I on the other hand love my stuff. Little Katie was so happy when I said I would do something with it.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

It's wonderful! Don't straighten anything; it's her work.................lucky grandma, lucky granddaughter.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

That's a keeper for sure. The idea of having something solid in color behind it will show it off nicely. Well done piece.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's PERFECT just the way it is. I'd hang it up like it is. And if I might ask, how old is she????We have another talented artist (her). Love it. You must be very proud of her.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Please pass on my congratulations to your grand daughter. That is such fun and so well made.

I paid good money for a mermaid (made out of wire in the same way), in Cape Cod several years ago. It is now hanging on the glass door of our shower cubicle - and I just love it!! Liz


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Not only should you save your granddaughter's beautiful artwork, you should print out and save all of these posts. One day in the future, your granddaughter is going to have a bad day and self-doubt will creep in. That's when you should pull out these printed posts and show her that a bunch of total strangers, with absolutely nothing to gain by complimenting her. greatly admire her talent and creativity!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

grma16 said:


> It's PERFECT just the way it is. I'd hang it up like it is. And if I might ask, how old is she????We have another talented artist (her). Love it. You must be very proud of her.


She's just turned 10.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, tell her she did a great job and all of the ladies on this list love it. Amazing for a 10 year old.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Shame on mommy! How would she like to have her belongings thrown in the trash?

She is not teaching her daughter self confidence, she is tearing it down. By throwing things she makes in the garbage, she is telling her daughter she doesn't amount to much...and I say this from personal experience! Glad the girl has a Granny that loves her and shows it, I had one too.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

I would take it to a fabric store & hold it in front of different fabrics to find what compliments it best & then glue (or somehow fasten) the fabric over a piece of wood. You can nail a pop top from a soda can on the back as a hanger.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Your GD is very talented.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

stirfry said:


> I am probably grasping at straws here but my little Granddaughter made this face out of wire at her art class. Now Mom put it in the garbage and I happened to see it and rescue it. I think it is cute and well done for a little one. I would like to attach it so something so it could be a wall decoration. Can any of you wonderful crafts folk suggest anything? I must, must come up with something. My DD is not very crafty and I am trying to pass on my love of crafts to my GD. I could straighten it up a bit. Thanks.


It's fantastic. Don't straighten it, it looks great as it is. She is very talented.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

It is totally charming--definitely a keeper!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very artistic little girl. That is perfect and so glad you saved it! Maybe that is my problem, all 3 of my kids were in art and I saved everything. My oldest some is a graphic artist. My daughter put her artistic abilities into styling hair. My young has done some fantastic detailing. You never know what the wire art will lead to.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's an amazing piece of work for a 10 year old, her mother should be ashamed that she threw it away. It would look good mounted over a dark fabric as it would define it well, especially when light shone on it.
It needs to be kept and treasured.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think your grand daughter has made a lovely piece of wire work. As for her mother - well I think she needs to be a bit more loving towards her daughter and admire her for what she has achieved, not throw her work into the garbage bin - does she realise how much her daughter must be hurting to have her work tossed away?
I have, on our china cabinet, a little black elephant that our son bought me from a primary school fair. It is nothing special to look at but I treasure this and now do so more than ever before as we lost our son a few years ago.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I can't imagine a mom throwing that out, unless she's one that does not save anything their kids do. So, you want a wall hanging. right here, I have to say I am happy for you and your grandchild that you rescued it. The wire work is amazing to me, first time I have seen such an item, it's truly something to be treasured, in my opinion, and obviously yours too. Maybe a deep shadow box type frame for it, I am not good at these types of things. Maybe even a frame that your granddaughter make together, after all, it is her art work. I am thinking something simple like lath wood, only the frame, no glass or any of that, and fasten the wire art into the center of it. My nephew's wife has her entire house decorated with their kids childhood pictures, in frames. Those kids are in their 40's now, kids of their own and they are said to be doing the same. I just love this wire art you show.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually think I would hang it directly onto where its going without backing it. I f you really want to back it maybe you and your GD could paint a piece of light timber to hang behind it. I have worked in an art gallery for the past 12 years and I could well see that hanging in there with a large price tag on it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

it is a real piece of art,my dil would probably have done the same thing(toss. It),and that's exactly why my granddaughter makes everything for Grammy,I even had her autograph her dance recital program for me,after she sadly noticed her mom and other grandmother tossing theirs away..Little ones have feelings,too.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

She's a regular Picasso. How artistic!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I would ask her to do a few smaller ones, then shadow box them, or make a grouping from them.
She is very talented and I would encourage her to keep molding wire into things.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Perhaps an open picture frame. with a dark background.

I love it !!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Your GD is talented and I am sorry your daughter threw it out. My daughter throws out stuff to buy more stuff, but she does not throw out her daughter’s art work. Thanks goodness. So glad you rescued that piece.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my! To make such an artistic piece at her age is phenomenal! She is a budding artist & I would do my best to encourage her to continue to express her talent. I'd also have a talk with her mother. Can't believe her mother is so blind to her daughter's talent. Show her all the comments posted here. Instead of discarding her daughter's artwork, ask her to please save it for you to keep. It would be best if you were the custodian of your granddaughter's artwork; as you truly appreciate her talent.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

It appears (to me) that she may have completed the entire piece using ONE length of wire. If she did she not only is highly intelligent, she's borderline genius! Her mother should GROW UP enough to help her daughter develop her skills!

Sorry if anyone thinks I'm insulting. That's not my intent. NEVER, under ANY circumstance, would I approve discouraging a child! That's how true talent gets suffocated.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

What a talent your GD has. When our son was in grade school his class had to paint something. He painted a person. It looks like the person is sitting on a short wall. He came home from school, threw it in the trash can. I retrieved it, put it in a frame and it has been hanging on our wall since. That would be probably around 45 years that it's been hanging there and I love that painting. My husband also did a work of art when he was a kid. That also hangs on our wall and he is now 84 years old. Both are works of art that I am very proud to hang in our house.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been told to tell you that my daughter says she is very sorry for throwing this out without really looking at it. She sends her apologies. She thought it was a piece of wire that her husband had been fiddling with and just left on the dining room table. Usually what he does. I gave her a good talking to also and told her she needs to look at things before she throws them out. Hating clutter is one thing but throwing out your daughters art work is not acceptable. It is a self portrait. We do have lots of her paintings on the walls. She is very good. It was lucky that I went to put something in the trash and it was right there on the top. I guess I'll forgive her. lol


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

stirfry said:


> I guess I'll forgive her. lol


 Me, too. I feel better now. Thanks!


----------



## dzlagn (Jun 8, 2011)

shadow box


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

To help save the shape for years to come, especially if it is moved around, you could attach it to a plain dark colored mat board. Then you could decide if you want to put it in a glass free frame to make it even more of a special show piece.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

She is truly an artist! Do not change it in any way! It is her creation, and i would proudly hang it in my living room any day!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

She has a wonderful talent, and you're a terrific Grandma for encouraging her by saving her art!! I would be proud to have that on any prominent wall in my home!!!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Personally, I love it and would hang it some place where it's really a showpiece. I would go so far as to have a small plaque engraved in matching metal finish with the artworks title and the "artist's" name.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

See if you can make a shadow box


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

As one coming from an "artistic" family - I think this piece of art is a masterpiece. It is definitely a keeper - What a joy to have a child with this much imagination and talent :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Depending on how flexible or not, attaching it to a background would help keep it "in shape" and hold the shape for years to come. Absolutely a great piece of artwork.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Personally, I love it and would hang it some place where it's really a showpiece. I would go so far as to have a small plaque engraved in matching metal finish with the artworks title and the "artist's" name.


I was thinking about how I could put her name to it. Have to go online and see what I can find. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I would put it in a picture frame with a felt (color of your choice) background to show off the face. I love, wish I had that sort of talent.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

So glad you saved it. I think it's great. Maybe you could have it mounted and framed in a shadow box.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

It looks like Miss Sunshine. Beautiful, I would pay for the postage of anything this child makes!!!!!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I Love it. I would hang it on the wall with a silver picture hook. I can't imagine anyone throwing out such a great piece of art.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so very thankful that you saved it....make sure your Grand daughter knows how well she did. I think it shows promise for artistic expression.

I have saved every scrap of paper, every coloring page, every sketch of any type that my grandchildren have made for me...I cherish them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You can either attach it to wood or put it in a shadow box. I have displayed a baby outfit my father-in-law crocheted for my DH when he was born in a shadow box and now everyone can see it. I wouldn't change a thing on it. I have art work all over from my son and to me it is perfect. I love children's art and that is wonderful.


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

I would hang it against something dark so it would show up better. Amazing work! she should be encouraged.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

I also find the Mother's actions shocking! A slap for her daughter, tho I'm sure she did not mean it so. I always framed the kids artwork in school and hung a nice display in the common room. Both kids and parents we astounded by their talents. It's only seeing it in proper context. If it's shown as Art it is Art.
You can buy cork tiles, that would make a great backing for the wire work & will show it to advantage. Failing that, as someone mentioned, cover a wood or cardboard square with a nice dark fabric and use that. Take your granddaughter to visit an art museum, most towns have a local art guild. You'll both enjoy seeing the variety of arts displayed and she'll gain a better view of her own efforts. (Might not hurt to take DD along, too!)


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

I like it just the way it is. It would make a terrific wall decoration.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

A picture frame with black paper would make it a formal art work,or just pin the paper straight on the wall.
I'm impressed.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

What is your grand daughter's favorite color? I' d find some velvet or satin in her favorite color to back it and put in a small shadow-box frame. You can gift it back to her in 10-20 years. In the meantime, she'll know it was precious to you because you framed it!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

How could she throw something her daughter made in the trash?????? She just sent a huge message to that poor girl that her creations are garbage and that what she makes is useless. How very sad!! I'd be having a very harsh talk with Mom for sure. Did her childhood things get thrown out?? Soooooo cruel and demeaning to that child. Glad you saved it. Put it in a frame on bright fabric. I think it's great and I wouldn't straighten a thing.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

First of all I think you should leave it as is to respect her vision. As artists we all know that not all product is perfect and you would not want to discourage her. I am so glad you rescued it, her mother not being a crafter doesn't understand how we feel about our work and how close it is to our hearts even when other don't consider it to perfect. I would ask your granddaughter if she has any ideas on how to mount it to show it off. It would be a great thing for the two of you to do together and it would show her how much you value and appreciate her skills. For the record I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

One of our local hospitals have a contest every year for children's art. Has to be done in school art class. They frame it for the child. Have a 1st,2nd and 3rd place award with a showing of all the art and then hang the art on the walls in the various corridors until it's replaced the following year. This is a very special event in the community.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Wish we had such creative art work when I was a child.. how in the world could mum ditch it?? xo ws


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I think we need to give the mom a break. She admitted it was a mistake and I'll be after she reads all these posts it'll be a mistake that she never makes again


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

You could mount it in a shadow box frame. Most craft stores have them.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

So creative! I think this is just wonderful, and I would hang this lovingly anywhere and offer it as an exhibit in an art show I have participated in as an example of what children can do when given an opportunity.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, this is wonderful! Some people make a lot of money making this sort of thing. Have you seen the wire sculptures on Facebook of fairies and flowers? I think the sculptor charges a lot for his creations and might give her some tips. The website is http://www.fantasywire.co.uk

Have fun!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a treasure. I can't for the life of me see why her mother would throw this away.
I use old sewing machine needles to hang pictures. They are very strong and will hold heavy objects. 
If you want to remove the needle just break it off and it leaves no hole.


----------



## Lesta (Apr 20, 2013)

this is wonderful glad you kept it can't believe mom threw it out, it is so discouraging for a child does she not realize this???? Cover a larger piece of foam core with some colorful fabric and use a heavy duty stapler or some florist wire pushed through the foam core to attach and then hang it up. It is really very good for a child and I was an art history minor in college is that mean anything, lol


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Most definitely a budding artist, I see things similar at craft shows, I think you should get her some glass beads, more wire and set her up in business. She could make faces, fish, anything. I see things not nearly so well executed, selling for 30 plus bucks. I'm very impressed, you should and are I'm sure proud. Part of the charm is it irregularity. Not machine stamped but a vi


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Most definitely a budding artist, I see things similar at craft shows, I think you should get her some glass beads, more wire and set her up in business. She could make faces, fish, anything. I see things not nearly so well executed, selling for 30 plus bucks. I'm very impressed, you should and are I'm sure proud. Part of the charm is it irregularity. Not machine stamped but a vision from the artist

Edited due to tablet thinks its smarter than me, which it is, lo.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I agree totally. I don't think grandma should try to straighten it up any. Just leave it as the little hands made it. :sm09:


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

Frame it on a black background , velvet or felt. It is as beautiful as your polish pottery in background. Love it❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

I love it-incredibly creative!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

prolife said:


> It's wonderful! Don't straighten anything; it's her work.................lucky grandma, lucky granddaughter.


I agree, don't straighten anything...it's her work and perfect as completed. How about covering a piece of cardboard with velvet and then framing?


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Going through a box of saved memories I came across a small piece of paper with pink scribbles on it. I had attached a note that said that Maddy (3 years old) had found it in the trash can. She pulled it out and announced that she DID NOT want this in the garbage! She's in her first year of college now.

I hope that this mask will hold the same memories for both of you!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Really cute. That child has talent. I'd make a grouping for the wall...perhaps a couple of black and white photos of the child, a small mirror in an interesting frame, etc. and the wire sculpture. The more you look at it, the more possibilities you will see. So happy you rescued it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

stirfry said:


> I have been told to tell you that my daughter says she is very sorry for throwing this out without really looking at it. She sends her apologies. She thought it was a piece of wire that her husband had been fiddling with and just left on the dining room table. Usually what he does. I gave her a good talking to also and told her she needs to look at things before she throws them out. Hating clutter is one thing but throwing out your daughters art work is not acceptable. It is a self portrait. We do have lots of her paintings on the walls. She is very good. It was lucky that I went to put something in the trash and it was right there on the top. I guess I'll forgive her. lol


I feel better now!!! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

She did a GREAT job! So happy you rescued it. I can't believe mom threw it away. I would not change it a bit, as others have suggested hang it as is or on a dark velvet back ground. How lucky she is to have you. She does have talent.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

What mother puts their daughter's artwork into the rubbish???

Poor little one how is that supposed to encourage her to be creative?

Well done Grandma.

It's has a lovely abstract feel to it and would look great mounted on a piece of solid Teak or Mahogany as these woods are darker woods and would show of the wire art really well.

If you can't find a any I would suggest a wood board painted black.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

fshinbaum said:


> Not only should you save your granddaughter's beautiful artwork, you should print out and save all of these posts. One day in the future, your granddaughter is going to have a bad day and self-doubt will creep in. That's when you should pull out these printed posts and show her that a bunch of total strangers, with absolutely nothing to gain by complimenting her. greatly admire her talent and creativity!


???????????? that is a great idea!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> Me, too. I feel better now. Thanks!


Ok, she gets a pass this time. ????


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> Wow, this is wonderful! Some people make a lot of money making this sort of thing. Have you seen the wire sculptures on Facebook of fairies and flowers? I think the sculptor charges a lot for his creations and might give her some tips. The website is http://www.fantasywire.co.uk
> 
> Have fun!


Fantasy wire has great wire sculptures. Thanks for reminding me of this site.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I think your GD did a great job. Can't believe your DD trashed it. I see a warm future for you and your GD crafting together. Hang it just the way it is and make sure your GD knows how great your crafty friends here on KP think it is.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic and I'm so pleased you rescued it. I wouldn't alter it in any way but I would put it in a box frame and hang it up so that your GD and DD can see it every time they visit!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

That is really wonderful. So happy you rescued it. When I was little (maybe 5-6 yrs old) I made a copper punched picture of the Virgin Mary. My Mom always hung it up in every place we lived (military). I used to think it was ugly but as the years went by, I grew to really like it and even covet it a bit. Even though it really was ugly, my Mom saw the beauty in it. When my Mom passed, I took the picture and now hang it in every place I live. Your wire face could end up being something that your granddaughter will end up cherishing.


----------

